# Admissions For Year 2014 For Overseas Pakistanis / Dual Citizens



## rehmanzu (Oct 19, 2013)

If any overseas Pakistani or dual citizen of Pakistani origin applying to Pakistan Medical Schools, please use this thread.


----------



## rehmanzu (Oct 19, 2013)

PMDC issues warning
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC) has cautioned medical/ dental colleges, which do not have their hospitals or whose hospitals do not meet the PM&DC criteria, that they shall be barred to carry out new admission in year 2014-15 until they fulfil the requirement.
In case of non-compliance following institutions shall be barred from any further admissions for year 2014-15. These colleges include Wah Medical College, Altamash Institute of Dental Medicine; Peshawar Medical College, Peshawar; Frontier Medical College, Dental Section; Bahria University Medical College, Karachi; Foundation University Medical College, Rawalpindi; CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore; Institute of Dentistry, CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore; Jinnah Medical College, Peshawar; Central Park Medical College, Lahore; Continental Medical College, Lahore; Islamabad Medical & Dental Collge, Islamabad; University College OF Medicine & Dentistry, Lahore; and Islamic International Medical College, Rawalpindi.


----------



## futureapplier (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi could u explain to me the process of applying to pakistan as a overseas Pakistani... such as the steps


----------



## rehmanzu (Oct 19, 2013)

Please read this thread. It has good information to start with.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ing-pakistan-medical-colleges-read-first.html


----------



## futureapplier (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you so much! But do u know wen the process start like wat month???


----------



## rehmanzu (Oct 19, 2013)

Different schools have different datelines. Some private schools start in April while majority start in June or July. Normally, public schools start in Sept. Oct. You need to continue to read local news papers for these dates. In the alternative you can like these pages also:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Medical-Colleges-Admission-in-Pakistan/150757514992297?ref=stream

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Study-in-Pakistan/203842719653905?ref=stream


----------



## futureapplier (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for the information... i am thinking of applying to Ayub Medical College... do u have any details on wen that college's admission start.. this isn't for next year.. i am in 11 grade but counselors are bugging me for answers so i need to get the info to them... i will be graduating in May 2015! so does that mean i apply July/August of 2015?
thank you for the help!
Your a life saver


----------



## rainbow (Mar 9, 2014)

rehmanzu said:


> Different schools have different datelines. Some private schools start in April while majority start in June or July. Normally, public schools start in Sept. Oct. You need to continue to read local news papers for these dates. In the alternative you can like these pages also:


Hiya, you seem to know quite a bit about applying to pakistani medical schools as a dual citizen. I was wondering if you knew how much tuition fees/living costs etc. would be on average there if you're living on campus and also if there are any scholarships available to us?


----------



## 1bilalm (Jan 17, 2014)

guyz could plz let me know any formula byt which they calculate the IB (international equivalence) ..thanks a lot..


----------



## rehmanzu (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## rehmanzu (Oct 19, 2013)

futureapplier said:


> Thank you so much for the information... i am thinking of applying to Ayub Medical College... do u have any details on wen that college's admission start.. this isn't for next year.. i am in 11 grade but counselors are bugging me for answers so i need to get the info to them... i will be graduating in May 2015! so does that mean i apply July/August of 2015?
> thank you for the help!
> Your a life saver


I'm sorry but I don't know much about Ayub Medical College. You probably have to search on their web site to see when admission will start.

If you are coming from North America, you need to assure that you take science subjects in both 9th/10th and also in 11th/12th.

- - - Updated - - -



rainbow said:


> Hiya, you seem to know quite a bit about applying to pakistani medical schools as a dual citizen. I was wondering if you knew how much tuition fees/living costs etc. would be on average there if you're living on campus and also if there are any scholarships available to us?


I've posted this information in another thread. Please note that this is what I know from reading this message board. I don't guarantee that this information is accurate. Anyone can correct or add.

"As an overseas or Dual Citizen, you can apply to either private medical colleges or public medical colleges. If you've not done your high school (12th grade - FSc Equivalent) from Pakistan International School in Saudi Arabia that is run under Pakistan board curriculum, then you are considered overseas Pakistani student. In that case you have to go to IBCC to get equivalency of your certificates. Fee for overseas Pakistanis can run up to USD 18,000 on the average per year for private medical colleges. For public medical colleges, you can apply two ways, PTAP or SFS. If you get accepted in PTAP then you pay what the local students pay (negligible), however, there are only 15 seats so the competition is fierce. You can also apply through SFS in public medical colleges. Normally, there are about 10% seats that are reserved for overseas Pakistanis in public medical colleges. So, it is relatively easier to get in. Fee for SFS for public medical colleges are around USD 10,000."

I'm not aware of any scholarships except if you can be accepted in PTAP prgoram for which you will pay as what local pay, nominal fee.

If cost is a concern, then you can try medical schools in China. I've seen the ads saying the whole program can be done in Rs. 9 laks. One such ad is posted below:









Please note that I'm not endorsing the China schools. This is only to help each other by providing ideas.

- - - Updated - - -

I know it is very confusing to apply in Pakistan. If you are like me, I've contacted one agency:

http://www.eduvision.edu.pk/

This is the email that I have received from them.

"
Welcome to Eduvision. We are always to serve the overseas Pakistanis looking for guidance for study in Pakistan. 


Please let me know your grades in 9th to 12th Grade. It will be better if you can send me the scanned copies of your transcripts. 
Also, you will need two equivalence certificates, one for 10th Grade and one for 12th grade for admission. 
Please also mention names of the universities and medical colleges you are interested in, or preferred cities/areas. 




I would also like to mention here that Eduvision offers admission application service for Overseas Pakistanis who cannot arrange to come to Pakistan before examinations for their admission processing. By availing this service, you can send us your documents along with your priorities, and the rest will be taken care of by us. We will process your admission in your prioritized universities, and you will only have to come to Pakistan for appearing in the entry test, if any, and for joining the university after admission confirmation. Please let me know if you would like to avail this service, so that I can send you the requirements. 


Regards
Sohaib Ahmad Khan
Eduvision-ISLAMABAD"

Also another email from them about their service and cost:

"Thank you very much for the transcripts. 

The student is eligible for admission, but for this purpose, she will need two equivalence certificates, one for Grade 10, and one for grade-12. Equivalence certificate is issued by Inter Board Committee of Chairmen Islamabad. Eduvision also offers equivalence service, details of which is given below. 


Also, please mention if you have taken SAT-II in Physics, Chemistry and Biology. Minimum 550/800 marks are required in SAT-II in each subject. 


The details of both the admission and equivalence certificates is as under: 


· Putting up application institutions for admission and
· Following up with the institute till admission confirmation.
· Keeping track of the deadlines and assistance in preparing documentation (documents will be provided by the applicant, eduvision will inform about the required documents and producing those documents is applicant's responsibility)
· Advising on institutional requirements 
· In addition to this, We will keep you informed about every single update about the admission procedure. You will have full access to our advice and expertise during that entire time.

The list of required documents is as follows:

§ Original Transcripts and Diploma, one sealed copy by the Institution and one open copy
§ 12 recent passport size photographs
§ Copy of CNIC or B-Form of the student
§ Copy of Passport of the student [Pakistani Passport if available]
§ Copy of Passport as a proof of 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] nationality
§ Copies of the CNICs of the parents and 2nd nationality proof if any / copies of resident permit
§ Copies of Passports of the Parents
§ Contact details of the student or parents, separately written on single page including Phone number, mobile number and e-mail address. IT is desirable to mention the e-mail addresses of the student as well parents.
§ Authority letter for Eduvision to process the admission application for the said discipline in Pakistan, duly signed by Father/Mother
§ Bank Receipt of the Eduvision’s service charges deposite


Fee for admission service is US $700. And equivalence service charges are US $ 70, please note that two equivalence (one for 10[SUP]th[/SUP] Grade and one for 12[SUP]th[/SUP] Grade) will be required. So total amount sums upto US$ 840. You may deposit the amount on the given account detail:

· Account Name: 'Eduvision'
· A/C No.: 01002414901
· Swift Code: SCBLPKKX
· Bank Name: Standard Chartered Bank, Awan Arcade, Blue Area, ISLAMABAD-PAKISTAN
Up listed documents and receipt of fee deposit may be sent to

Eduvision Head Office: House-1239, St-58, G-11/2, Islamabad-Pakistan"

A very nice YouTube video that they have sent me (you can only watch if you are outside of Pakistan as YouTube is banned in Pakistan):

"Please note that in order to get admission in Pakistan, one must have
studied Physics, Chemistry, Biology, Mathematics and English at 10th Grade
and Physics, Chemistry and Biology at 12th Grade.
Second step would be to get equivalence certificate from IBCC Islamabad,
which follows 20% deduction from total marks secured. So if she scores
above 80% marks in 10th and 12th grades, then she will be eligible to
apply for admission to medical colleges in Pakistan.
For details about the application process, you may view the relevant video
prepared by us for this specific purpose, the video may be viewed on this
link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRlU...xt=C3996f2cUDOEgsToPDskJ54NhHip__6ee6SSHYsIEo

or on http://www.eduvision.edu.pk/Videos.htm

I would also like to mention here that Eduvision offers admission
application service for admission in educational institutions in Pakistan
especially in MEdical, Engineering, Pharmacy etc... though which one can
send us the required documents, and application process, documentations
and other relevant processes are taken care of by us. The student need not
to come to Pakistan before confirmation of admission other than appearing
in entry test if any.

Please do not hesitate to ask any question that comes to your mind.



Regards
Sohaib Ahmad Khan
Eduvision-ISLAMABAD"

Please note that I'm not trying to endorse this agency. I find the whole process to be very hard so I think this agency can help people who have the same understanding as me.


----------



## PakCanadian (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a major problem regarding IBCC equivalency certificate. If anybody can give me some insights on it that'll be appreciated. 

I will be applying to shifa college of medicine for the year 2014/2015, on overseas base from Canada. I fulfill all the requirements needed to apply except I did my grade 12 english as an independent course (home study). I read on IBCC website that home study courses will not be counted. Its almost the end of march and I cannot possibly go back to school and do the whole course all over again. The admission for shifa opens in July. I have no time and I think just because of this small problem I will not be able to get in to any medical college. I am in alot of stress. Is there any solution to my problem. Any sort of information will be helpful. please and thank you.


----------



## Fatima_lemon (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm Inshallah planning to apply to a medical university in Karachi as an overseas student, since I've heard that overseas students have better chances (basically b/c of the immense fees increase) and I wanted to know what university is best for accommodating a foreign student because as I know medical school is incredibly tough, I do not wish to be in a depressive environment, so I was wondering what universities you guys would recommend? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

futureapplier said:


> Thank you so much for the information... i am thinking of applying to Ayub Medical College... do u have any details on wen that college's admission start.. this isn't for next year.. i am in 11 grade but counselors are bugging me for answers so i need to get the info to them... i will be graduating in May 2015! so does that mean i apply July/August of 2015?
> thank you for the help!
> Your a life saver


Last year, classes commenced on Nov. 26, 2013 in all public medical/dental colleges of KPK (Source). As a foreigner, you will need to apply either apply through (HEC) or (PTAP (cheaper option) as stated on the college website. Basically, apply for your IBCC equivalency the day you finish 12th grade. Then apply asap to HEC or PTAP (tentatively July) and list Ayub as college of choice, while HEC will decide where place you as per your merit. Although do confirm from the college if you can give SAT instead of the KPK entrance test (KMU mbbs entry test) as the KIMS prospectus does state every student needs to take the entry test (click KMC Prospectus 2013-14.

Hope this helps.  

P.S. If the PTAP link doesn't open, go to ead.gov.pk, click About us, Information & services and Admissions under PTAP. 



rainbow said:


> Hiya, you seem to know quite a bit about applying to pakistani medical schools as a dual citizen. I was wondering if you knew how much tuition fees/living costs etc. would be on average there if you're living on campus and also if there are any scholarships available to us?


Hi, 

The tuition fee is around $6,000 to $10,000 if you apply through HEC self finance scheme and $3,000-$4,000 under PTAP scheme. I'm not sure about the living costs, but should be really cheap. And, I haven't come across any mention of scholarships for dual citizens. 



1bilalm said:


> guyz could plz let me know any formula byt which they calculate the IB (international equivalence) ..thanks a lot..


IBCC doesn't state the IB conversion formula it uses, it just equates the score to Pakistani grade marks as shown here (p. 11, No. 16)



PakCanadian said:


> I have a major problem regarding IBCC equivalency certificate. If anybody can give me some insights on it that'll be appreciated.
> 
> I will be applying to shifa college of medicine for the year 2014/2015, on overseas base from Canada. I fulfill all the requirements needed to apply except I did my grade 12 english as an independent course (home study). I read on IBCC website that home study courses will not be counted. Its almost the end of march and I cannot possibly go back to school and do the whole course all over again. The admission for shifa opens in July. I have no time and I think just because of this small problem I will not be able to get in to any medical college. I am in alot of stress. Is there any solution to my problem. Any sort of information will be helpful. please and thank you.


Hi, 

Well, have you tried contacting IBCC about the matter? English is a compulsory prerequisite for pre-medical group equivalency. I suggest contacting IBCC and ask for a possible solution. Perhaps, IELTS/TOEFL could compensate for it. If you'd asked a little sooner, you could have sat the AP English Language and Composition test (could try contacting college board about a late registration). Also, there's an English composition course starting April 21 on Coursera (join the verified track here). See if IBCC would accept anyone of these. Rest, don't be disheartened, God willing a solution will come up (Amin) and if not, He's probably got better plans for you.  I really hope the odds go in your favour.

- - - Updated - - -



Fatima_lemon said:


> Hey guys, I'm Inshallah planning to apply to a medical university in Karachi as an overseas student, since I've heard that overseas students have better chances (basically b/c of the immense fees increase) and I wanted to know what university is best for accommodating a foreign student because as I know medical school is incredibly tough, I do not wish to be in a depressive environment, so I was wondering what universities you guys would recommend?
> Thanks in advance


AKU tops for sure.


----------



## sana1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello guys!
Is there any online way to get the IBCC certificate? I'm in Italy now..
What documents do I need?
Plz help me
I don't have the original diploma because here the process will take one year. I have an International attestation of my marks.. signed by my school.
.. can I submit that to the IBCC office?


----------



## mariam123 (Aug 17, 2014)

Helo, I am studying my Alevels in U.A.E. and am considering Pak for my further education i.e. MBBS. Can someone please help me out and tell me, where is it easier to get admission in Pakistan, being an overseas Pakistani? I have heard it's tough in Government, but comparatively better in Private. Can you please reccommend me the best Private uniis in Lahore and Islamabad? And what are the requirements for admission in there? SAT 2 and Alevel score? Please do reply someone! I have no idea, if this thread is appropriate or not for posting in here. I'm sorry, i'm new in here :3


----------



## sana1 (Aug 17, 2014)

rehmanzu said:


> Please read this thread. It has good information to start with.
> 
> http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ing-pakistan-medical-colleges-read-first.html


:thumbsup:


----------



## ranasultan1 (Jul 5, 2014)

so has anyone applied through hec sfs? this year?


----------



## Paki (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi I am struggling with the same issue. Did you get into a Medical University? If so, please share your experience I would really appreciate the help.


----------



## Paki (Jun 29, 2018)

mariam123 said:


> Helo, I am studying my Alevels in U.A.E. and am considering Pak for my further education i.e. MBBS. Can someone please help me out and tell me, where is it easier to get admission in Pakistan, being an overseas Pakistani? I have heard it's tough in Government, but comparatively better in Private. Can you please reccommend me
> the best Private uniis in Lahore and Islamabad? And what are the requirements for admission in there? SAT 2 and Alevel score? Please do reply someone! I have no idea, if this thread is appropriate or not for posting in here. I'm sorry, i'm new in here :3



I am struggling with the same problem you were facing. So did you get into a medical university? I am doing my Alevels from UAE and I have no idea about the process. Please guide me!!!!


----------

